# Ship Aground - Crew Safe



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-17326138


----------



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

Italian Captain, to close to the coast again, and in poor weather, what's going on in the Italian MN!!!!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Everything will be fine - she has a double hull.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

This will it more difficult to remove any oil


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Varley said:


> Everything will be fine - she has a double hull.


Some recent photos - looks like is not looking too 'fine' now.
http://www.odin.tc/news/read.asp?articleID=700


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

nautibuoy42 said:


> Italian Captain, to close to the coast again, and in poor weather, what's going on in the Italian MN!!!!


Unfortunately Silver Shadow Master will be Italian also


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

The article said the ship was driven onshore by wind and current. Could there have been an engine casualty?


----------

